# La superpotenza Milan 2017/2018 per l'Europa League. Formazione.



## admin (25 Maggio 2017)

Sportmediaset riporta quella che, in base agli acquisti già fatti, alle trattative ed alle voci di mercato, potrebbe essere la formazione del Milan 2017/2018. Una superpotenza forse ancora non sufficientemente forte per poter strappare lo scudetto alla Juve ma sicuramente competitiva per lottare fino alla fine per la prossima Europa League.

Eccola

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Conti
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura
Suso
Morata
Keita


----------



## kipstar (25 Maggio 2017)

si incomincia a ragionare.....


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2017)

Fabregas al posto di Bonaventura e ce la giochiamo anche per lo scudetto. Se Montella non fa danni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Maggio 2017)

Sarebbe un gran bel punto di partenza.

Serve ancora qualcosina...


----------



## Mic (25 Maggio 2017)

Io potrei svenire amici


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Maggio 2017)

Beh, ci metterei senza dubbio la firma! Vedremo..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2017)

Dove firmo?


----------



## Gekyn (25 Maggio 2017)

Cambierei solo il modulo, per il resto ok...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Maggio 2017)

Questa squadra arriva quarta e vince l'Europa league, a meno di una catastrofe.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Dove firmo?



.
Sarebbe un mercato da 200 milioni


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabregas al posto di Bonaventura e ce la giochiamo anche per lo scudetto. Se Montella non fa danni.



Fabregas per Biglia sarebbe ancora meglio.

Comunque, secondo me dobbiamo puntare veramente forte sull'EL, per tornare in champions più che per il torneo in sè. Sono tutte squadre che giocano bene ma sono giovani, una squadra un minimo quadrata come il MU l'ha vinta senza sforzarsi troppo.


----------



## Konrad (25 Maggio 2017)

11 titolare di buonissimo livello...la mia paura è sulle alternative...

Storari
Abate
Gomez
Paletta
Antonelli
Locatelli
Montolivo
Mati Fernandez
?
Lapadula
?


----------



## Black (25 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta quella che, in base agli acquisti già fatti, alle trattative ed alle voci di mercato, potrebbe essere la formazione del Milan 2017/2018. Una superpotenza forse ancora non sufficientemente forte per poter strappare lo scudetto alla Juve ma sicuramente competitiva per lottare fino alla fine per la prossima Europa League.
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



questa squadra è seconda solo alla Juve in Italia e può arrivare a vincere l'EL. Anche se non va dimenticato che cambiando 7/11 la squadra va assemblata e all'inizio qualcosa sicuramente pagheremo.

Speriamo di vedere veramente un 11 di questo tipo a settembre


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2017)

così si potrebbe lottare per tutti i traguardi, inutile nascondersi
il punto interrogativo principale di questa formazione è probabilmente donnarumma... rinnovare a lui sembra più difficile che comprare tutti gli altri... sinceramente la cosa sta iniziando a stancarmi


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2017)

Fabregas al posto di Biglia e nei miei sogni un sostituto di Suso e spacchiamo il mondo


----------



## Dapone (25 Maggio 2017)

firmo col sangue ora


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fabregas per Biglia sarebbe ancora meglio.
> 
> Comunque, secondo me dobbiamo puntare veramente forte sull'EL, per tornare in champions più che per il torneo in sè. Sono tutte squadre che giocano bene ma sono giovani, una squadra un minimo quadrata come il MU l'ha vinta senza sforzarsi troppo.



Fabregas non può fare il regista


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta quella che, in base agli acquisti già fatti, alle trattative ed alle voci di mercato, potrebbe essere la formazione del Milan 2017/2018. Una superpotenza forse ancora non sufficientemente forte per poter strappare lo scudetto alla Juve ma sicuramente competitiva per lottare fino alla fine per la prossima Europa League.
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Rispetto a cosa abbiamo visto finora sarebbe fantasmagorico!


----------



## siioca (25 Maggio 2017)

è una signora squadra per puntare alla zona Champions, la Juve dispiace dirlo, ma è di un altro livello.


----------



## IDRIVE (25 Maggio 2017)

Mammamia... se così fosse, il primo che, dopo anni di polpette gallianesche, si azzarda anche soltanto a storgere la bocca, meriterebbe che gli venisse strappata la patente di tifoso del Milan.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Maggio 2017)

A nomi è una signora squadra. I 4 "superstiti" sono proprio gli unici giocatori apprezzati da tutti più o meno.. Donnarumma Suso Bonaventura e Romagnoli


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2017)

L'altro giorno a topcalcio24 ne davano una diversa e divertente: per farvi capire il livello vi dico che in porta avevano messo Sirigu....


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2017)

Si si si si SI SI!

E non si parla delle riserve! Con un buon difensore centrale si può tranquillamente andare di 3-5-2 (abbiamo terzini ottimi in fase di spinta), vista anche l'adattabilità di Keita e Suso da mezzepunte.
Col terzo grande centrocampista (fabregas) liberi Bonaventura Jolly ovunque. Sesto uomo alla Emanuel Ginobili.

Si fa il botto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2017)

Mamma mia, perfetta. 
Kessiè, Musacchio e Rodriguez sono cosa fatta; ora vediamo di portare a termine Biglia e Keita, quindi Conti e Morata come ciliegina sulla torta.
Questa squadra, comunque, sarebbe da secondo posto, perché dalla cintola in su eguaglierebbe il Napoli, ma in difesa sarebbe più forte, oltre a stracciare naturalmente la Roma; per quanto riguarda l'Inter, ci sarà da capire come si muoveranno i cuginastri.



goleador 70 ha scritto:


> .
> Sarebbe un mercato da 200 milioni


150 sono di budget; gli altri 50 penso contino di ricavarli dalle cessioni.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (25 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta quella che, in base agli acquisti già fatti, alle trattative ed alle voci di mercato, potrebbe essere la formazione del Milan 2017/2018. Una superpotenza forse ancora non sufficientemente forte per poter strappare lo scudetto alla Juve ma sicuramente competitiva per lottare fino alla fine per la prossima Europa League.
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Squadra quasi perfetta ma per renderla tale bisogna vendere Donnarumma (+60M), mollare keita (+25) e prendere sanchez (-55) e fabregas (-30). In porta un sirigu qualunque va benissimo:

sirigu
conti, musacchio, romagnoli, rodriguez
kessie, biglia, fabregas
suso, morata, sanchez

(bonaventura in attesa del recupero completo fa il 12 uomo, primo rimpiazzo per cc o attacco esterno)


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2017)

Squadra da terzo posto garantito o quasi. Certo, con Fabregas...


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2017)

Ottima formazione.
Non basta per la Juve, sopratutto visto la mancanza di alternative valide, ma ci si dovrebbe divertire.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2017)

Biglia credo si punti a prenderlo proprio perché Fabregas è inarrivabile. Cmq ottima squadra, con delle riserve di buon valore potrebbe dire la sua anche in EL


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2017)

Roma e Napoli avrebbero ancora un centrocampo più forte del nostro (Hamsik e Nainggolan distruggono Bonaventura) e per essere al loro livello servirebbero anche delle riserve valide (se al primo infortunio mi entrano Gustavo Gomez, Bertolacci, Ocampos ecc ovviamente al terzo posto non ci arrivi, e probabilmente neanche quarto). 

Comunque sarebbe davvero un mercato fantastico, soprattutto se dovesse arrivare veramente un grande centravanti come Morata. In una sola sessione di mercato non si potrebbe far di più.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta quella che, in base agli acquisti già fatti, alle trattative ed alle voci di mercato, potrebbe essere la formazione del Milan 2017/2018. Una superpotenza forse ancora non sufficientemente forte per poter strappare lo scudetto alla Juve ma sicuramente competitiva per lottare fino alla fine per la prossima Europa League.
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



sarebbe una gran bella formazione, ma servono anche dei rincalzi di qualità. 

se si fa male un titolare e sta fuori mesi, abbiamo la spazzatura in panca, e questo non va bene, ci vogliono riserve all'altezza.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta quella che, in base agli acquisti già fatti, alle trattative ed alle voci di mercato, potrebbe essere la formazione del Milan 2017/2018. Una superpotenza forse ancora non sufficientemente forte per poter strappare lo scudetto alla Juve ma sicuramente competitiva per lottare fino alla fine per la prossima Europa League.
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Mado...nna che squadra. Ma mettici pure il Papu Gomez al posto di Keita, e resta comunque una squadra da qualificazione alla champions league.


----------



## Tobi (26 Maggio 2017)

Una cosa che nessuno dice.. il Milan rischia seriamente di cambiare 7 titolari tutti a suon di quattrini.


----------



## Mic (26 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fabregas non può fare il regista



Il tifoso rossonero è convinto che fabregas sia un regista, in realtà è assolutamente una mezz'ala prestata all'occorrenza alla regia


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Roma e Napoli avrebbero ancora un centrocampo più forte del nostro (Hamsik e Nainggolan distruggono Bonaventura) e per essere al loro livello servirebbero anche delle riserve valide (se al primo infortunio mi entrano Gustavo Gomez, Bertolacci, Ocampos ecc ovviamente al terzo posto non ci arrivi, e probabilmente neanche quarto).
> 
> Comunque sarebbe davvero un mercato fantastico, soprattutto se dovesse arrivare veramente un grande centravanti come Morata. In una sola sessione di mercato non si potrebbe far di più.


Sè, distruggono. Superiori di poco.


----------



## Crox93 (26 Maggio 2017)

Firmerei col sangue. Una roba cosi sarebbe da star male 
Voto 10+ anche senza Fabregas


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2017)

Più cessioni faremo e meglio credo sarà la panchina, servono alternative giuste, da prendere pellegrini rodriguez badelji un esterno e una punta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2017)

Finalmente tornerò a divertirmi dopo circa 5 anni in cui ogni volta che ho guardato il Milan mi sanguinavano gli occhi e anche qualche altra cosa.
Basta a farci prendere in giro da mezza Serie A e prendere 20 punti da squadre indegne come Napoli e Roma.


----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2017)

#lapotenzadisuning
#cinesipoveri
#cinesimilanpocochiari


----------



## Sotiris (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta quella che, in base agli acquisti già fatti, alle trattative ed alle voci di mercato, potrebbe essere la formazione del Milan 2017/2018. Una superpotenza forse ancora non sufficientemente forte per poter strappare lo scudetto alla Juve ma sicuramente competitiva per lottare fino alla fine per la prossima Europa League.
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



conteranno molto anche le riserve....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2017)

A mio parere si può fare ancora di meglio: 

Donnarumma
Romagnoli Musacchio Rodriguez
Conti Kessie Nainggolan Bonaventura
Suso
Belotti Morata​
circa 260M ma con le cessioni, le rateizzazioni e rinunciando a far mercato l'anno sucessivo,
Fassone pensaci bene


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2017)

Sarebbe un mercato da 9. Per arrivare al 10 ci vorrebbe Fabregas, anche se non so chi tirare fuori per metterlo titolare. Kessie? Suso o Keita e spostare avanti Bonaventura?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un mercato da 9. Per arrivare al 10 ci vorrebbe Fabregas, anche se non so chi tirare fuori per metterlo titolare. Kessie? Suso o Keita e spostare avanti Bonaventura?



Nel calcio non esistono più le squadre da 11 titolari ormai da decenni... con il giro di cambi, squalifiche e infortuni non si escluderebbe nessuno, le formazioni da 11 sono giochetti estivi, guai a non presentarsi con almeno 14 titolari.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A mio parere si può fare ancora di meglio:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Romagnoli Musacchio Rodriguez
> ...



Sinceramente non so quanto convenga non fare mercato l'anno prossimo...se qualcuno dei nuovi acquisti floppasse sarebbe necessario intervenire, quindi anche se pochi ma dei rinforzi vanno sempre presi ad ogni sessione imho.

Detto questo, in ogni caso sarebbe un grandissimo mercato lo stesso, anche senza Nainggolan o Fabregas.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Maggio 2017)

Io ho solo paura che per conti possa essere la stagione della vita. 
Cmq abbiamo apprezzato le qualità offensive (record di gol) ma qualcuno sa dirmi se copre e fa le diagonali?


----------



## Fabiocalatino85 (26 Maggio 2017)

Be direi che na squadra così non è da 1 posto forse nemmeno 2 , però può giocarsela benissimo mente x il 3 posto e direi che come 1 mercato andrebbe benissimo così.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabregas al posto di Bonaventura e ce la giochiamo anche per lo scudetto. Se Montella non fa danni.


Infatti secondo me arriverà un giocatore di livello internazionale come mezzala. Biglia può anche andare bene nel ruolo di regista, ma al centrocampo manca ancora qualità. Qualità che solo gente del livello di Fabregas o Modric può dare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Questa squadra arriva quarta e vince l'Europa league, a meno di una catastrofe.



Questa squadra si gioca il secondo posto col Napoli..

La roma l'anno prossimo sarà un macello, per me finirà 5°-6° (via totti e de rossi, sicuro quasi anche Nainggolan, cambio tecnico..), Lazio e Atalanta spariranno, la Fiore solita incompiuta (poi chi avranno in panca? boh..)

Rimane da vedere l'inter cosa combinerà


----------



## ignaxio (26 Maggio 2017)




----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


>



bella squadra. 
Nei miei sogni Belotti per Morata e James Rodriguez per Keita.

Ho sempre dubbi sul duo Musacchio-Romagnoli... ma vabbé...


----------



## davoreb (26 Maggio 2017)

La formazione è davvero bella, si trasforma anche in un 352 o 343 abbastanza facilmente, cosa che piace molto a Montella, servirebbe una bella punta come riserva visto che per me Lapadula è davvero inadeguato e Bacca non va bene.

Poi un altro centrocampista al livello dei titolari considerato che Bonaventura può anche fare l'esterno alto anche se a me piace meno in quella posizione.

Donnarumma
Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Conti Suso Biglia Kessie Bonaventura
Morata Keita


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma, romagnoli, bonaventura e suso gli unici nell'11 confermati, tutti gli altri sono nuovi.
Da quanto tempo diciamo che sono gli unici definibili calciatori e che il resto abbiamo scarponi????


----------



## Crox93 (26 Maggio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


>



Ti prego


----------



## addox (26 Maggio 2017)

Per essere la prima sessione seria di mercato negli ultimi dieci anni, mi sembra tanta roba.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Maggio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


>



Che squadra amici 

Per tutti quelli che si "permettono" di smuovere anche solo mezza critica, domenica scendiamo in campo cosi:

DONNARUMMA G
GOMEZ G
PALETTA
ZAPATA C
VANGIONI
KUCKA
MONTOLIVO
PASALIC
SUSO
LAPADULA
DEULOFEU

Leggetevela tre volte e poi morite ahah


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Maggio 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che squadra amici
> 
> Per tutti quelli che si "permettono" di smuovere anche solo mezza critica, domenica scendiamo in campo cosi:
> 
> ...




Si dice che se leggi quella formazione 3 volte a luce spenta davanti ad uno specchio, venga Lucifero in persona a complimentarsi con te, per il coraggio dimostrato nell'imparare a memoria quella pessima formazione. Se in più li guardi anche giocare avrai un posto come Capo all'inferno. Perché giù là non c'è una sola tortura che si avvicini a vedere giocare quegli scarsoni.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Io ho solo paura che per conti possa essere la stagione della vita.
> Cmq abbiamo apprezzato le qualità offensive (record di gol) ma qualcuno sa dirmi se copre e fa le diagonali?



Difensivamente per ora non è pronto.


----------



## diavolo (26 Maggio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


>



Non sarebbe niente male per essere la prima sessione di mercato della nuova proprietà eh?


----------



## alcyppa (26 Maggio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


>



Squadra pazzesca contando da cosa veniamo in questi anni.
Manca secondo me un rifinitore dal passaggio illuminante (Suso ogni tanto quel tipo di giocata ce l'ha ma vorrei ben altro), per gli esterni alti mi piacerebbe davvero avere un top assoluto (suppongo inarrivabile in questa stagione), mi preoccupa la tenuta fisica di qualcuno di questi elementi e temo che Biglia possa essere in parabola discendente.


Ovviamente però firmerei col sangue per una roba del genere, non scherziamo.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Maggio 2017)

con la rosa messa sopra è piu congeniale un 4.2.3.1 con suso trequartista


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Maggio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


>



Meraviglia


----------



## luigi61 (26 Maggio 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che squadra amici
> 
> Per tutti quelli che si "permettono" di smuovere anche solo mezza critica, domenica scendiamo in campo cosi:
> 
> ...



Traggo spunto per dare un grandissimo merito al nostro allenatore che con questo materiale umano e riuscito a farci arrivare 6 vincere la supercoppa e in qualche occasione anche a far vedere unbuon calcio
W MONTELLA


----------



## zlatan (26 Maggio 2017)

Da sogno e da lotta per il secondo posto e Europa League. Poi in realtà risparmierei i soldi per COnti e Keita (45 milioni) per cercare in tutti i modi di prendere Fabregas e il Papu. Come terzini Abate e Calabria vanno più che bene, e il Papu non è inferiore a Keita anzi... Con Biglia Fabregas KEssie e Jack spostato avanti, saremmo anche da scudetto secondo me.... LA Juve specialmente se vince la Champions, avrà un calo mentale, ricordate cosa fece COnte il primo anno anno con una squadra nettamente inferiore...
Ad ogni modo firmerei per la formazione proposta da Mediaset ovviamente, col sangue....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset riporta quella che, in base agli acquisti già fatti, alle trattative ed alle voci di mercato, potrebbe essere la formazione del Milan 2017/2018. Una superpotenza forse ancora non sufficientemente forte per poter strappare lo scudetto alla Juve ma sicuramente competitiva per lottare fino alla fine per la prossima Europa League.
> 
> Eccola
> 
> ...



Con questi 11 si arriva minimo terzi e si vince l'EL.


----------

